# Novorapid..



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

My mates done 3 shots of this pre workout now...his 3rd one being 15iu.

It came all sealed etc in the proper packaging...but i said to him maybe its more than a month old and hasnt been refrigerated etc...as surely he should feel something from 15iu.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

15iu?? What's his protocol?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

what time frame is all these 3 shot in?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

id take a good guess his like hasnt been refigerated before he got it and its fcukd


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

3 shots are on his workout days only pre workout.

He shot his ghrp2 + mod-grf 40mins pre workout..10mins later 15iu novorapid.

10mins later - 50g vitargo, 20g glycerol monostereate, 20g whey hydro, 5g creatine, 3g leucine, arginine + beta alanine

40mins later - sipped on during workout same as above.

PWO - just vitargo and 40g whey hydro.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

J.Smith said:


> 3 shots are on his workout days only pre workout.
> 
> He shot his ghrp2 + mod-grf 40mins pre workout..10mins later 15iu novorapid.
> 
> ...


ahh right i though u ment 3shots of novorapid pre wo lol


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

haha...nooo! haa. That would kill him most likely.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Could he take the peptides and slin pre workout in the same pin?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

yes but the slin will be in a slin pen so wont be able to mix it


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

No..he has the refill cartridge mate


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

in a pen?? the pens are refillable not the cartriges the pen is refilled with a new sealled cartrige, you dont refill the cartrige yourself with insulin, other than that i dont no what you mean lol


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

no..its without a pen mate...just the actual cartridge


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ah right, so u mean he wants to refill it with slin from another cartige but mix in his peps also? prob can do it if you had to, id rather have a slin pen and my peps seperate tho


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

yeah just for his pre workout shot as will be done at work so makes it easier.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

he will have to do his maths or how will he measure how much slin etc he will get if he mixed his peps into it


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

mate I thought that too.

seriously it is legit I took 20iu and had nothing for 45 min and was fine.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

SteamRod said:


> mate I thought that too.
> 
> seriously it is legit I took 20iu and had nothing for 45 min and was fine.


to have a tolorance to 20iu novorapid there is a problem either with your slin or with you imo


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

when you are used to humalog novorapid is a walk in the park.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

well he'll do his normal amount of slin..and 200mg ghrp2 and 100mg mod-grf into the same pin...then inject all at once.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

SteamRod said:


> when you are used to humalog novorapid is a walk in the park.


do you still have normal gb readings at morning fasting time with taking those doses lol


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I would not mix it.that's just me personally tho.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

stone14 said:


> do you still have normal gb readings at morning fasting time with taking those doses lol


last time I checked yes.

I am using lantus atm so fasting BG is going to be impacted by that.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

SteamRod said:


> last time I checked yes.
> 
> I am using lantus atm so fasting BG is going to be impacted by that.


ok cool :thumbup1: i just dont understand how your natty slin can work as it should if you have such a high tolorence so you can handle 20ius novo at a time no problem...... but thats just me lol, maybe you will fine out when you come off slin lol


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

I would say it wasn't real stuff to begin with. Because as Insulin is known to be affected by storage temperature, it generally still has an effect. Ive used the stuff for 3 years everyday and even when I have left my pen out for several weeks and used the cartridge I haven't noticed much if any difference in its effects.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

j your slin is fine.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

many people dont feel much from slin after injecting.i dont or any of my mates. when you start seeing the results thats when you know your slin is working!


----------

